# Duchess



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Well she turned 13 last month. She's not been well the last few years. I think the spondylosis has finally fused. She's having trouble getting up, more accidents in the house. I think this week she's lost total control of her bladder and starting to lose control of her bodily functions completely. I've had her since she was 10 weeks old. I HATE this part of having pets. I know it's whats best for her, but I don't want to do it. It's only been a little over a yr since I had to put Vishnu down. I think I'll bury their ashes together. So keep her in your thoughts, as it looks like this week will be my last to spend to the human garbage disposal (she would eat any and everything, lol).


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm sorry Angela. She is such a sweet gal.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

My thoughts are with you...I know what you mean though. My Shadow girl is having more and more issues, and I deeply and utterly dread thinking about the "end".


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I too am so very sorry Angela... This is the hardest part of having these beautiful dogs as our companions. Sending good thoughts your way during this difficult time.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sorry Angela 
if you need anything let me know
thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am sorry, to hear, it is so hard, you were committed to her for 13 years and gave her a wonderful life! Just looked at her pik on your website what a beauty looks like my Keisha did.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am so sorry Angela. Having a house full of seniors and losing two far too young, I understand the bittersweet time a head of you. 










Jethro's not related to Dutchess is he? The canine garbage disposal has me wondering........


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

No there's no relation. Duchess is american lines. The puppies on the ground will help with the pain but its still hard. I'm going to miss the kisses she loves to give


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

We lost Blue at 13 - he had kidney disease, and the spondylosis in his back became so bad he couldn't walk any more. I understand your pain at losing your girl - their lives are never long enough. They live on in our memories of them - but I don't think we ever really get over the loss. Each one is unique, each one is sadly missed. 

I will keep you both in my thoughts....please give Duchess an extra hug from me and my guys......

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Angela. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am so sorry.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It seems almost impossible to imagine I am sure. And I almost think having the tiny happy puppies would make it harder in a way. Not that this can get any harder. I am truly very sorry.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

You are right this is the part that just sucks. 

I think you are right the puppies will help, in a few weeks the little rascals will have you smiling and laughing, I know that doesn't seem possible. 

I am sorry for the pain you are feeling.

Val


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I wish there is something that could take your pain away. Saying goodbye to a long time friend is never easy.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Angela, you and Dutchess are in my thoughts.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I am so sorry. I also looked at her picture and she looks like a beautiful happy girl. Sending my prayers and thoughts..


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

So sorry Angela







We'll keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Rest In Peace Duchess


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your heartache. My Rott/Doby mix, CZAR, died in my arms at my home last March 20th. I wish i could ease your pain. For me , its something i never get over , its a pain i endure. Blitz is giving me back the joy i lost with Czar and is easing my pain more than a year later. Call me a candy ass but i miss all my dogs terribly. I need Blitz more than he needs me and plan on spoiling him silly. I hope your memories will smother your pain !


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you remember the look. The look you get at some point after you bring your puppy home and there is a calm moment. That very special look , eye to eye, saying you are my new person and I know you will take care of me. Then with out words you respond , yes, yes I will take care of you and love you for the rest of your life. 
This is the bond all of us with any humanity from with our dogs. We raise them and teach them. We feel pride when they are learning and strong, and we are worried when they are sick. The bond just gets stronger.
This same bond is also the force that will help us do the right thing when they need it. It will not lessen the terrible hurt, but it will let us look into those eyes one more time and say, with out saying a word, good by my very special companion, I will see you at the bridge.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It is a rough thing, but I am sure that your decision will be out of love for her.


----------

